# Feeding an African Dwarf Frog



## FlatPanda (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm looking for a less messy way to feed my new guy. He is sharing a 2.5 planted tank with lots of hiding spots. The tank is stocked with a male Betta and some large Ghost Shrimp. The Betta is rather docile- more curious than anything- so he is not a problem it comes to feeding the frog.

I've been feeding him frozen brine shrimp by thawing it a bit, sticking it on a chopstick and placing it in front of him. He eats it just fine, but most of the time most of the food doesn't make it to the bottom- it floats right back up. (The Ghost Shrimp love this.) Any suggestion how to get it to stay at the bottom for the frog? Any other foods I should try? 

*c/p*


----------



## NoMoreToys (Mar 21, 2011)

I am new to the frogs but I am feeding frozen thawed blood worms. They do sink and can be directed towards the frog. Of course the Guarmis and Barbs love them too.


----------



## Suenell (Mar 26, 2011)

I just buy & mix a blend of different flaked, pelleted & freeze-dried critters (shrimp, worms, etc) foods in a big bowl then lightly stir it & then put some of it back into a shaker can (refilling as needed). I find the frogs eating at night when the lights are off. I've had mine for almost a year & they are doing well. I also take special frog pellets & put a few in the corner where they like to hang out. They seem to find them just fine.


----------



## NoMoreToys (Mar 21, 2011)

Well right now I am now so sure about what i just said. Just found him belly up in the bottom of the tank. This is my third one in a month. I am going to give up. I thought he was doing well. As the other before, he was eating and swimming all around. I just don't know what to do. I really like them, but not having any luck!


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm not sure about the beta as compatible for your frog, reading up on betta's they can be agro to ADF's
And dont know what the rest of yout paramiters are, I have four ADF's and there is no way to feed them conventionally without my Gourami's or HFT's stealing there food. I feed them frozen bloodworms, freeze-dried tubifex, and or brine, what I do is... I have a little glass spice jar that lays on the bottom, with the opening wedged under some driftwood. Making sure the opening is not big enough for any fish to sneak in, but the frogs can (and they have learned thats were they're grub is). I just reach in every other day pull out the jar, keeping it full of water, drop in a small chunk of the food, lower it in and turn it opening down. The frozen food floats to the back of the jar, keep it at an angle and wedge it in place.... pretty quickly you can watch your frogs get fat happy Lil bellies. 
My guess is your little guy's didn't get enough food.
Good luck


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thawed blood worms is what we feed as well. Sometimes you will have to target feed them as their sight is very poor.

As for compatibilty with a Betta...no issues here. My daughter had a Betta in her tank for the longest time until it passed. Now it's just the frog for the moment.


----------



## Suenell (Mar 26, 2011)

Awww so sad yours died! I have a lot of different fish in my 55 gallon aquarium 2 different places of rocks propped up, all live plants & a floating "island" so if my frogs want to get up on something (which I haven't seen them use). 

Try feeding your fish a little bit in the evening at one corner of the tank while discreetly dropping a few pellets in another corner near where your frog is. After the fish have eaten most of the food, turn off the lights. The frog should find the food along the bottom in the dark.


----------



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

my frog was so hard 2 feed! it was 1 frog in the bottom of a 35 gallon tank with 9 other fishies. Every day or so I would put a block of frozen blood work in one of those plastic condiments bottles (it has a narrow nozzle) and put some tap water in it to let the block break up. then i find the frog (he learned 2 swim up to the front of the tank when he sees me) and i would stick my hand in the tank with the bottle and pretty much bottle feed him. he was a brat tho, he only ate the pieces that fall directly in his mouth! it took me like 15mins each time to make sure the ate enough. 

i would recommend using this type of bottle and jus shooting the worms down near the frog and some pieces will get stuck in the gravel and plants around him. make sure he sees u feeding him so that he knows the food is right there. ADF r rather poor hunters, bad eye eight and wont eat unless the food is right in front of them.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

You can find salamander bites at most pet stores, and these I find work better than the frog pellets. They're soft, so he can eat them easier, and they sink like rocks, so there's less chance of your betta snagging them.


----------



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

squishy said:


> Every day or so I would put a block of frozen blood work in one of those plastic condiments bottles (it has a narrow nozzle) and put some tap water in it to let the block break up.


i ment to say put *tank* water in the bottle


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

squishy said:


> i ment to say put *tank* water in the bottle


I hope you're rinsing those blood worms off before you start putting them into the tank. The liquid that makes up those little cubes is fodder for algae.


----------



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

I never rinsed them out, I had no idea u were supposed 2! They were gobbled up by the fish n frog so quickly n never had an algae prob so I never thought twice about it! But thanx for the info I'll make sure to do it next time


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Hmm... I don't rinse either!?!? 
Anyway I've made a small photobucket folder showing how I feed my ADF's
Hope it helps
http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd452/PoppiDoc/feeding ADFS/1379f23b.jpg
Comes with a no mess, money back guarantee too 
"Buddha in your tank"


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

I think that was only a link to one pic...
Let's try this again....
Mobile Photobucket

"Buddha in your tank"


----------

